# New Player: Bretonnians



## Brother Droopy (Jun 14, 2011)

Hello!
I just started collecting Bretonnians and I have no idea how to build a list with them. I picked up 2 of the box sets. I have no idea what I'm doing with them and have never played anything more than the basic demo game with the guys at my local gw store. I've played 40k for most of my life. I've played Nids, Dark Angels, Chaos Space Marines, and Grey Knights but never had any intrest in WHFB until recently. 

What I have:
2 Pegasus Knight 
40 Men-at-arms (including Champion, Standard Bearer and Musician x2) 
32 Bowmen (including Musician x2) 
16 Knights of the Realm (including Champion, Standard Bearer and Musician *haven't put these together yet because I don't know how I'm fielding them*)

I'm sure I can use the Knights as pretty much anything. Any tips on how to build a list? I plan to pick up another Bretonnian Battalion and Damsels and I guess I'll make a Trebuchet or 2. 
Any list suggestions would be helpful. I'm planning on playing 1000 to 2500 points.

- Droopy


----------

